# boyfriend says feels like hes hitting something?



## 23736

i have been having a serious "flare up" for 2 weeks and last week had 1 good day and well things got heated up with the boyfriend, but after only minutes i started to have pains in my lower abdomen. wen we stopped my boyfriend said he felt as though he was hitting something inside me. me and my boyfriend are vert open about most things - he doesnt undersyand everything about IBS as i have left out the poopy bits. has anyone expierienced anything like this?


----------



## tltrull

Could be he is running into your cervix. It is not uncommon an can be painful. When you are not aroused it is only about a finger's length from your vaginal opening, and feels soft and bony like a nose tip. When you get aroused the vagina lengthens, your cervix moves up and allows for deeper penetration. If you are constipated it could also be hard stool, since there is only a thin membrane between the vagina and anus.


----------



## 18811

Um, yep, its probably poopie. There is a very thin line between the anus and vagina. I just so happen to have a rectocele and it goes into my vagina anytime I have hard stool trapped in my anus. Its embarressing and I cannot concentrate on sex while I know its there because Im afraid he will notice it too. IBS and a rectocele is a bad combination and its 24/7 trying to keep it under control because who knows when the "mood" is going to suddenly strick my husband ??? God help us women and our down below problems.


----------



## 23736

well im havin blood tests, xrays etc... to be done but my gp says im either swollen to the max!!! or its poop! but of course im not goin to tell my boyfriend that! it is very embarrassing tryin to tell him so i think ile leave it to when i actually find out!thank you for replying i got quite scared!vicky


----------

